# British antique garden tractor photos



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a site with some interesting photos of British antique garden tractors:

http://www.btinternet.com/~VHGMC/index.htm/vintage.htm#Photographs of machines owned by members.


----------

